# Tank mates/dithers for H. cristatus?



## Earitt (Feb 25, 2004)

Is it possible (especially when exhibiting spawning behavior)?? I'd like to stay as "geographically correct" as possible.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe, how big of a tank are you keeping the jewels in?


----------

